# Taam Rio Mini Sun



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Found these great little nano lights, has anyone seen them in Canada???


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Ooh nice. We wantses one for our nano "fry tank" which currently has a halogen desk light beside it. Yes, we wantses it.

W


----------



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

*LED's on ebay*

I recently got an LED strip from these guys on Ebay for our 30 gallon
http://stores.ebay.ca/DiGiKits-com-Electronic-Components
there are alot of other LED out there, submersible ones too
Plus I picked a single spot at Big als for $10 at the sale on the weekend


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Ooh nice. We wantses one for our nano "fry tank" which currently has a halogen desk light beside it. Yes, we wantses it.
> 
> W


seconded.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was ooking at buying some of these http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...MCD.asp?L+scstore+xqgd2225ff1a421a+1214263985 in the near future.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

sketch213 said:


> I recently got an LED strip from these guys on Ebay for our 30 gallon
> http://stores.ebay.ca/DiGiKits-com-Electronic-Components
> there are alot of other LED out there, submersible ones too
> Plus I picked a single spot at Big als for $10 at the sale on the weekend


Nope, it appears they only do moon lights, I'm looking for something that'll either grow plants or corals.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

In a perfect world where money was no object, we'd use 24" PFO Solaris-I4 15K LED Lighting Fixture as you'd save money on your electricity bill which is already high due to canister filters and heaters... But, since we don't have that kind of cash laying around doing nothing...http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/l-led.php?product_ID=pfo-s67111


----------

